# The View From Your Shop



## uglyoldfatman (Jan 2, 2018)

I'm setting up my first working shop in the garage. One of the best features is opening the garage door every morning and seeing this view. Frenchman Mountain on the east side of the Las Vegas valley I'm told is linked to the bedrock of the Grand Canyon. 
Wondering if anyone else gets distracted from their work by the view from their shop?


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Well in the day its too smoggy to see, but at night I can see the lights of Tijuana in the distance.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Only when I hear the jets from Nellis flying over. 
A lot of times I run out of the shop to give them a thumbs up while they're turning to land. 
(So far none have given me the thumbs up back, that I know of. They're pretty tiny up there.)
I'm out at the Speedway. 
Drive east every morning from the northwest. (Decatur and the 215)
Get to watch the sun rising when I'm a little late. I try to get to work by 6:00 every morning.


----------



## ac0rn (Jan 31, 2020)

Just the other side of the window-


----------



## ac0rn (Jan 31, 2020)

And now outside looking south
the Olympics-


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I envy you guys with a view, if I could get my wife to move somewhere else I'd have one as well.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

My view is looking at the wife standing at the back door, usually with hands on her hips because I spend too much time in the shop.


----------



## Axis39 (Jul 3, 2019)

This morning, I got distracted by the smell of smoke from the El Dorado fire. (Although, admittedly, it was while preparing the smoker to cook some brisket, chicken and ribs).

But, many days I can be caught looking up at the San Gorgonio Peak.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Here's mine, Northern Rockies.


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

Dang you folks know how to make a guy jealous. Here's my view LOL


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

North. Right otherside of this are the big-boy mountains.










West










North, again.


----------



## Axis39 (Jul 3, 2019)

Although, today's view is a little bit if a bummer…










This is smoke from the El Dorado fire. We are in no danger, but many others are. Please keep your fingers crossed they get it under control soon.


----------



## whope (Sep 15, 2011)

I can't compete with the view, so I'll offer some cheap advice.

When you go to add 220v to your shop, should you ever decide to, add 2 30amp circuits. And if you're going to add any additional 110v, add the 220v.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Is everyone bragging or complaining?? The 'mountains' here are piles of waste from strip mining coal. Closed in 1974, finally getting covered with trees. And yes, Illinois was a large coal mining state.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

my view doesn't come from the window or open door, it comes from above.
I live a mile or two from a WWII Warbird Museum and Flight School.
they have classes on teaching anyone that wants to learn how to fly the old vintage planes.
or, just want to take a ride around town for the experience. (for a fee, of course).
my home is right under the flight path where the planes make the left turn and they are
always less than 1,000 feet. the old T6 Texan trainers have a very specific and unique sound
of the radial engines. the most spectacular sight is when six of the planes are in formation and
fly right over my house. by time I hear them coming and grab my camera, they are gone.
most of the time, I stop what I am doing and just admire them - a very beautiful sight.


----------



## uglyoldfatman (Jan 2, 2018)

Thanks all for your replies! 
I wasn't complaining or bragging. Just curious. 
Most of my life I have had to work off milk creates in the basement and/or 5 gal buckets in a gravel driveway, so am grateful for a dedicated work area. The view out the door is a bonus!
@LeeRoyMan, good to see another Las Vegan on the site.
@Jeff, I grew up next to, worked next to, and spent a lot of time in the Cuyahoga Valley National Park in Ohio. I miss the deer and wildlife. Geckos are all I see here in suburbia L.V. (Lots of two legged wildlife!)
@Axis39, we got your smoke yesterday. It was so thick, it blocked the sun. I am not going to complain when compared with the trials you Cali people are enduring. Praying for you all!
@controlfreak, I think most all of us share your view.
Hope you all have a blessed day; lets go make some sawdust!


----------



## Axis39 (Jul 3, 2019)

@UglyOldFatman, Yeah, we have family in town visiting and have been out and about more often than normal the last couple of days. The smoke has been blowing east quite a bit and the whole Coachella Valley is gray and overcast looking.

Let's keep our fingers crossed that these fires get under control soon!


----------



## brazensol (Sep 8, 2020)

Here's some of mine.


----------



## WalkerR (Feb 8, 2017)

I'll have to get a picture in the daytime when you can see better! : )


----------



## david2011 (Apr 1, 2008)

My last shop had great views of the New Mexico sunsets. The foreground wasn't so great, though. The new shop has a second floor that looks down on the neighbors' back yards.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

View from my shop is closed garage door, as I have no windows or side door?

When the door is open and my 2 cars are not in driveway I usually see my neighbor working on his or his family cars across the street. Like today:








Subdivision hell?

He and his wife are really nice. Often see his rug rats riding bikes on sidewalk. 
Besides, Classic rock music in my shop is way louder than his millennial techno junk. I almost never hear him? Running my 20" planer wearing a noise protection headset always makes him stop and shake his head.
Wait? Maybe I am Subdivision Hell everyone hates? HaHa

Once i get out of neighborhood and driving east or west on main roads, then I can see mountains in distance, sort of like the OP. Does that count for anything?

Cheers!


----------



## xeddog (Mar 2, 2010)

> Geckos are all I see here in suburbia L.V.
> 
> - uglyoldfatman


I recently replaced the bearings in my swimming pool filter motor, and had to clean out at least a dozen of those little bastards. They were in various states of decay and various states of . . . completeness. EW. Just ew.


----------



## david2011 (Apr 1, 2008)

From the first floor I can only see my back yard but that's not a bad view. From upstairs all I can see is the neighbors' back yards.


----------

